# Tire help



## Ccanno66294 (Jan 19, 2013)

Getting my bike back together and trying to decide what tires to order. The bike is snorkeled, hmf pipe, and has a 34% gr. what would you all recommend? 28" skinny backs or 29.5" skinny laws


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

what type riding do you do? I prefer Laws myself for the type riding i do, more of water, mud, and sand where i ride.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Even though you have most of your info there, if you fill out your signature it would be easier to help with any question you have.


----------



## Ccanno66294 (Jan 19, 2013)

South LA so it's a mixture of water and mud. Ill update my sig when I get home I don't think I can do it on tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/1...s-laws-vs-terms-official-showdown-thread.html

^^^ That should help.


----------

